# I agreed to an open relationship, my mood is changin am not the same person with my children



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Shaking my head. 
So you willingly allowed your wife to cuckold you, give herself sexually to other men because you were afraid of losing her.
You should be more afraid of losing your own dignity and self-respect. 

Is there a question here? Are you looking to change your situation and stop being a pathetic cuckold, or are you just wanting to share your self inflicted misery?

If she hasn’t actually slept with anyone yet (that you know about) then you may still be able to get out of this with your dignity intact, not sure about your marriage.

1. Tell her immediately that the deal is off, you reconsidered the situation and you will not tolerate an open marriage. if she wants to **** other men, she’s free to do so as a single woman but not as your wife.

If she insists that she still wants to sleep with other men, file for divorce immediately. 
Tell her very clearly that if she attempts to engage with other men, you will divorce her immediately.

2. clearly your wife does not respect you and is not in love with you. A woman who respects her husband would never suggest such a thing.
You need to decide if you’re willing to live with that. 
The fact that she proposed such a thing in the first place should be enough to prompt you to divorce her.

3. you need to figure out why your wife has no respect for you, and why you have allowed yourself to be so passive and weak in your marriage for things to get to this point. You need to fix yourself, or your next relationship will likely wind up in exactly the same place.

Women respect strength, confidence and leadership in men. And they despise men who they see as weak, passive or less dominant than them.
There’s clearly a serious power imbalance in your marriage, and it’s not in your favor. Fix yourself and don’t let that dynamic be repeated.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Weren’t you here under a slightly different name about a year ago with the same topic??

If your wife tells you straight to your face she is ready to bang young dudes then she is done. From this point forward it is exactly YOUR OWN FAULT if you stay married to her.

I really don’t have sympathy for guys like you. I really don’t even comprehend that you don’t understand what to do.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

What happened to men having self-respect and dignity?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


Call it off, that life is not for you and it will completely ruin you mentally.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> What happened to men having self-respect and dignity?



It’s getting worse and worse it seems. I can’t wrap my head around it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Gregory Chaucery said:


> That's what happens when a culture isolates its men and doesn't let them have clubs of their own so they can be mentored.


Please don’t tell me I’m going to have an open relationship if I get drunk at the club.

Seriously though… who is isolating men? What power prevents them from forming clubs? How does that result in cucks?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

caifan80 said:


> ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


This is what males go through when they've been emasculated. If you cut your balls off, you'd undergo the same changes. 

You've allowed yourself to be cuckolded and emasculated. 

How will it end?.... If you don't take action, it will end with you watching her getting all polished up to go out on her dates and then laundering her semen-soaked underwear when she comes home to get caught up on sleep the next morning. 

Next she will lose absolutely all desire and attraction for you and will only on sex with her other lovers. 

Then one day within a matter of months if not weeks, one of her studs will decide he wants more of her and she will pack up and be gone in a weekend.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

I doubt this kind of stuff is at all common. A few people seem to post this theme from time to time to generate some response. Which they get in spades. I seem to recall a guy with similar username here awhile ago with about the same story who then disappeared.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> Then one day within a matter of months if not weeks, one of her studs will decide he wants more of her and she will pack up and be gone in a weekend.


Actually the stud will move in his bedroom as he moves out to the couch. He can still pay for everything from the couch.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Tell her that your first ground rule is that if she puts out for anyone it better be you.
Ground Rule #2: If number one is violated, you will swiftly file for divorce.
Tell her that if she doesn't like it, "Don't let the door hit 'ya where the good Lord split 'ya."


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> Actually the stud will move in his bedroom as he moves out to the couch. He can still pay for everything from the couch.


Oh he'll still be paying for everything. 

But she and the studboy will either want to have time to themselves away from him, or they'll have some kind of kink thang where they want him to watch. 

The odds favor they'll rather not have him around so my money is on her moving out. 

She'll still want him to keep paying for everything, but she'll be at the other guy's house.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> What happened to men having self-respect and dignity?


Or a pair of testicles?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

DudeInProgress said:


> Tell her immediately that the deal is off, you reconsidered the situation and you will not tolerate an open marriage. if she wants to **** other men, she’s free to do so as a single woman but not as your wife.


This. This is ALL you need to tell her.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I'm getting some weird deja vu...It's not the same user name but it's very similar. It's the same issue, not sure if it's the same person...









My Wife Wants an Open Marriage. I Don’t. Now What?


hello i been together with my wife for 19 years we got married around 20 right now we are in our 41 year old age ,my wife and my self have always been a good couple we do have 4 kids everyone is almost 18 and up. we go to vacations every year we feel the bond i feel her love , she has had a past...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I'm getting some weird deja vu...It's not the same user name but it's very similar. It's the same issue, not sure if it's the same person...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope so. It’s more depressing to think there are multiple dudes like this.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


You can’t possibly be this naive. Go online and check your phone bill. Good chance you’ll find her new boyfriends phone number.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I'll take "water is wet" for 1000 Alex. Shesh..

If you can't find the courage to divorce her do what others do in this situation, use the time to date and find her replacement. Just let the women know you are doing so.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

If a guy doesn't have a backbone to stand up to his wife who wants to cheat on him, I promise you the existence of clubs wasn't going to fix it.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

sokillme said:


> I'll take "water is wet" for 1000 Alex. Shesh..
> 
> If you can't find the courage to divorce her do what others do in this situation, use the time to date and find her replacement. Just let the women know you are doing so.


Or, just find a woman who wants to date you.
Beat her to the punch.
Then, you can have the pleasure of her being jealous.
However be classy about it.
Offer her some cheese with her whine.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery (12 mo ago)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


She is working her way to dumping you, so your only alternative is to work towards dumping her faster.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Tdbo said:


> Or, just find a woman who wants to date you.
> Beat her to the punch.
> Then, you can have the pleasure of her being jealous.
> However be classy about it.
> Offer her some cheese with her whine.


If he’s so passive and weak as to go along with his wife’s cuckoldry (even initially), that’s likely easier said than done.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Call it off, that life is not for you and it will completely ruin you mentally.


^THIS!

And individual counseling and couples counceling.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> Weren’t you here under a slightly different name about a year ago with the same topic??
> 
> If your wife tells you straight to your face she is ready to bang young dudes then she is done. From this point forward it is exactly YOUR OWN FAULT if you stay married to her.
> 
> I really don’t have sympathy for guys like you. I really don’t even comprehend that you don’t understand what to do.


I was thinking the exact same. Trying to recall the similar name.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Open relationships are always one-sided. The one asking, is usually opening it up for themselves, and because they want the financial benefits of staying married. They don’t ever think their other half will divorce them or get any action themselves.

These ones are always easy! You give them a divorce, or feel free to meet someone new. (Usually they won’t like that, but by this stage you shouldn’t really care about the person that doesn’t care about you).

It’s really an easy choice here! Good luck.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

@caifan80 ....1st you will not get much support on this forum for an open marriage. 

You agreed to let your wife step out of your marital bedroom into someone else's. 

What changed in your marriage that you would allow this ? There must have been some deal breaker event , where this was discussed ? 

You are having high anxiety, which is changing the relationship dynamic with your children. Instead of parenting your are projecting your unhappiness toward them. 
Is that really worth it ?

You are obviously having 2nd thoughts about this open marriage arrangement. 
My advice is to tell your wife that you are not on board with this arrangement any longer and that you don't want her to go thru with it.

From what I have read both parties must be 100% on board for open marriages to work.

Obviously this is not the case with you. 

Your anxiety will grow until it eats you from the inside out. Everything will change in your life. IMO there is no future in it if you already feel this way and it hasn't even happened yet.

When these conversations come up it , it always makes me wonder , does she already have someone in mind ? Maybe she has already stepped out on you ? 

You mentioned going out with her girlfriends , are they coaching her / supporting her decision to do this ? Have you talked to any of them about this ? I'm sure your wife has talked to them about it. 

Bottom line....I wouldn't stay in this relationship. It almost sounds like it's a last ditch effort on your part to stay married.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Step 1 - Open your wife’s purse and get your balls back

Seriously man, if a woman I’m with tells me she wants to bang other dudes, her bags would be packed and on the lawn so quick. Life is short. Know your worth and find someone that will respect you.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


 I have nothing against discussing this with you if i thought you were going to respond to our posts , but as i think your not going to respond to any posts i will just say good night , 
Saying "she has not slept with no one yet" is saying she has with someone , and I THINK IT IS NOT the sleeping that is important unless she is boring in bed or on the office table


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

I don't get it? Why would any man want to have another man have sex with his wife?? What happened to the sanctity of the marriage bed? Are these gifts we share between a husband and wife no longer of value? 
Brother look around the house and find your testicles again! You're a man, married to a woman, so ACT like it! Geeze what the hell. So do you have E.D. issue? Is this the reason why? If you and your wife really love each other, this wouldn't be an issue. Obviously you don't take control in the sack or anywhere else. Have a great time with the mind movies, pain and divorce!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Anyone here ever been to a.funeral of a poly amorous couple? Probably not, cuz they don't last long!


----------



## So far so good (7 mo ago)

This post doesn’t appear legitimate, but for the benefits of readers for which this happened to them:

A spouse who suddenly wants an open marriage is often an indication that the said spouse is *already* having an affair and doesn’t want the inconvenience to hide it anymore.

If you are a TAM reader and got the “open marriage “ speech, next step would be to start investigating.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

we have been through this some many times , a new poster that his only post is an open relationship question on a forum that is so against open relationships , just baiting us , one post wonders , best this to say to them is nothing


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


Sorry my friend I have some bad news for you, that`s if you`re not a troll. But regardless still good advice for anyone else in this situation.
Your wife has already been cheating well prior to her suggesting a one sided open relationship, probably carousel riding with guys for some time and may even be having an affair.
She has planned her move treating you like a sap, wanting you to give her a free pass to cheat, which you have.
Your wife doesn`t love you or cares much about the kids and she could spring I want a divorce on you at anytime and as the situation stands at present she can really screw you over. You could lose your home and the children, I kid you not.
These women are not intelligent but cunning and as sly as a sh*thouse rat.
Take note of what I am saying: do not admit to anyone that you agreed to your wife`s terms, she can use this as ammunition against you in a divorce court.
Stay cool and act normal. Hire the services of a PI and gain as much proof of her cheating as possible.
Then without your wife`s knowledge visit a divorce lawyer for your best most viable options for a divorce, then file for divorce.
Grow a pair, read all the good advice on here and start taking action.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

There are always two type of people in an open relationship, one who suggested it and one who cries themselves to sleep at night.


----------



## plastow (Jan 4, 2022)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


talk to her and tell her you love her far to much to share her and have changed your mind as you now feel it is already affecting you marriage and your own feelings.but you have to tell her now if she continues then you know your marriage is lost


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

So far so good said:


> This post doesn’t appear legitimate, but for the benefits of readers for which this happened to them:
> 
> A spouse who suddenly wants an open marriage is often an indication that the said spouse is *already* having an affair and doesn’t want the inconvenience to hide it anymore.
> 
> If you are a TAM reader and got the “open marriage “ speech, next step would be to start investigating.


Investigating? Why? If she wants an open marriage, just file for divorce and let her be as "open" as she would like. Let her have whoever she fancies.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

DudeInProgress said:


> If he’s so passive and weak as to go along with his wife’s cuckoldry (even initially), that’s likely easier said than done.


If you get pissed enough, anything is possible.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> There are always two type of people in an open relationship, one who suggested it and one who cries themselves to sleep at night.


And, they are usually the same person.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

“Don’t worry, I’ll never leave you” when said by someone who is married and wants to date others is code for “I want all the benefits of marriage, but also want to pretend I’m single again.”


I think you have to come to the realization that the woman you were in love with, has changed to this woman. Would you agree to marry a woman and have an open marriage? If not, why do it now?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me and for some reason i agree..afraid of losing her .but what i notice is i was never a jealous person until now ..i feel like my personality has changed so much i dont plan things no more i use to love vacations i lost the taste in life somtimes i dont feel like working ..i get angry real fast now my kids notice my mood swings ,,whats happening to me ? how will this end ,,she has not slept with no one yet ..we set ground rules that she will tell me everything .


Tell her you have changed your mind. Its crazy to agree to her doing that.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

caifan80 said:


> hello friends i been together with my wife for 20 years we have 3 kids all almost over 16 years of age ...my wife reach age 41 i have not been the perfect husband ,we have had our ups and downs . but 3 moths ago she mention to me that shes getting older and that it be fun to start going out with her friends ..and start dating younger guys ..she continues to tell me that she loves me that she will never leave me


Full stop right here. See how many single younger guys want to deal with a 41 year old single mother of 3 teenagers.

Take off, lift heavy weights, shave your head, grow a beard and get a tattoo.

Your testosterone is too low and I can tell that just from your post.

Leave her deranged old ass and see how she likes it on her own.

She says she will never leave you because you are a paycheck for her to wh.ore herself out.

See how she likes the reality of being a middle aged, single mom, having to take care of everything herself, while seeing how many younger guys will put up with her geriatric butt.

It's past time you slapped the silly cow upside her head with a cold dose of reality.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Oh he'll still be paying for everything.
> 
> But she and the studboy will either want to have time to themselves away from him, or they'll have some kind of kink thang where they want him to watch.
> 
> ...


That's why he should split and let her have the single life of a old leftover wife with delusions of grandeur.😉


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Take off, lift heavy weights, shave your head, grow a beard and get a tattoo.


This is exactly what I did!!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s interesting how the dynamics of power play out in some relationships. The duality is that you can almost appreciate their boldness as much as you are mortified by their actions.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> It’s interesting how the dynamics of power play out in some relationships. The duality is that you can almost appreciate their boldness as much as you are mortified by their actions.


I'd just spank her dumb ass until she couldn't sit down and then screw her into oblivion every time she talked about her bullshyt.

It would be an open invitation to this barbarian.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Doesn’t look like OP is coming back.

Guess he couldn’t handle the truth he was given, or maybe realized his only effective way forward required more strength and dignity than he was capable of.

Pity.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

DudeInProgress said:


> Doesn’t look like OP is coming back.
> 
> Guess he couldn’t handle the truth he was given, or maybe realized his only effective way forward required more strength and dignity than he was capable of.
> 
> Pity.


Be back n few months is my guess


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Be back n few months is my guess


Without haven't done anything


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Be back n few months is my guess


Probably 2 main reasons why so many OPs don`t give updates.
They are either trolls or they are not receiving the responses they want to read.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

gameopoly5 said:


> Probably 2 main reasons why so many OPs don`t give updates.
> They are either trolls or they are not receiving the responses they want to read.


It could also be that they get beàt down so bad that they can't come back mentally


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Jimi007 said:


> It could also be that they get beàt down so bad that they can't come back mentally


So we shouldn’t tell them the blunt truth and reality of their situation? 
They need to understand the reality and their role in it, in order to have any chance at improving it. 

And if a man is so fragile that he can’t handle blunt reality from some strangers on the Internet (who are actually trying to help him) - he’s not going to be capable of handling his wife or improving his situation anyway.


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

Luckylucky said:


> Open relationships are always one-sided. The one asking, is usually opening it up for themselves, and because they want the financial benefits of staying married. They don’t ever think their other half will divorce them or get any action themselves.
> 
> These ones are always easy! You give them a divorce, or feel free to meet someone new. (Usually they won’t like that, but by this stage you shouldn’t really care about the person that doesn’t care about you).
> 
> It’s really an easy choice here! Good luck.


She keeps saying who will take her seriously? She's like guy at clubs wont I'm old n they know that am married so no worries I won't fall in love or anything.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

DudeInProgress said:


> So we shouldn’t tell them the blunt truth and reality of their situation?
> They need to understand the reality and their role in it, in order to have any chance at improving it.
> 
> And if a man is so fragile that he can’t handle blunt reality from some strangers on the Internet (who are actually trying to help him) - he’s not going to be capable of handling his wife or improving his situation anyway.



Tell me then....How many 2x4's are enough ? I suspect they are a bit fragile and emotionally destroyed when they get here
And yea , I know they need to hear it..


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

When you fish in a cesspool you catch a turd. Your wife will get a big stringer of turds and you will only be left with the stench.

Let’s get real though. If you are the type of man whose wife isn’t afraid to rub open marriage in his face than I VERY seriously doubt you are going to score any snatch on the open market.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

caifan80 said:


> She keeps saying who will take her seriously? She's like guy at clubs wont I'm old n they know that am married so no worries I won't fall in love or anything.


After everything in this thread, and all of the guidance you’ve been given, you came back to say _this_?

I’m changing my guidance to you. Go for it. You should go ahead and support her desire to give herself sexually to other men. 
Make sure you’re waiting for her when she gets home so you can clean her up while she tells you about everything she did with those better men. Who knows, maybe she’ll even let you watch now and then.


----------



## caifan80 (10 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> @caifan80 ....1st you will not get much support on this forum for an open marriage.
> 
> You agreed to let your wife step out of your marital bedroom into someone else's.
> 
> ...


I told her yesterday just to challenge her please guys help ..I told her let's say you started dating a guy and you been with him weeks months Do I have the power to tell you stop seeing that guy ? Cause we initially agree that we don't care about anyone else only us 2 ..her answer I think that will be my decision who I stop or continue seeing ?? I also told her what will happen if I woke up tomorrow n tell you I don't want to move forward with any of this ..her answer maybe in the future after a little bit 0f fun I mean if I see that it's affecting you then I stop ✋️..WTF ?? In my mind is why does she want to not stop before she affects me .....I need advise on this next issue when she goes out with her female friends to bars n such ..im at home counting minute by minute feels like eternity for her to return. I have tough of disappearing from this family even my kids that way she can answer them why I left also I want her to Pay for this by me disappearing from my kids for years so she can tell them I left cause of her life


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

caifan80 said:


> I told her yesterday just to challenge her please guys help ..I told her let's say you started dating a guy and you been with him weeks months Do I have the power to tell you stop seeing that guy ? Cause we initially agree that we don't care about anyone else only us 2 ..her answer I think that will be my decision who I stop or continue seeing ?? I also told her what will happen if I woke up tomorrow n tell you I don't want to move forward with any of this ..her answer maybe in the future after a little bit 0f fun I mean if I see that it's affecting you then I stop ✋️..WTF ?? In my mind is why does she want to not stop before she affects me .....I need advise on this next issue when she goes out with her female friends to bars n such ..im at home counting minute by minute feels like eternity for her to return. I have tough of disappearing from this family even my kids that way she can answer them why I left also I want her to Pay for this by me disappearing from my kids for years so she can tell them I left cause of her life


You have to tell her NO....You are not ok with screwing other guys....Tell her if she still wants to then SHE will end your Marriage


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

It's already affected you....Your here


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Too much of your story and style are inline with the other story just like this one. You surely are the same person.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

caifan80 said:


> She keeps saying who will take her seriously? She's like guy at clubs wont I'm old n they know that am married so no worries I won't fall in love or anything.


Hahahaha! Tell her she's got it right and how many guys are going to want a middle aged, single mom who can't keep her damn legs closed.

Serve her up mate.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

caifan80 said:


> I told her yesterday just to challenge her please guys help ..I told her let's say you started dating a guy and you been with him weeks months *Do I have the power to tell you stop seeing that guy ?* Cause we initially agree that we don't care about anyone else only us 2 ..her answer I think that will be my decision who I stop or continue seeing ?? I also told her what will happen if I woke up tomorrow n tell you I don't want to move forward with any of this ..her answer maybe in the future after a little bit 0f fun I mean if I see that it's affecting you then I stop ✋️..WTF ?? In my mind is why does she want to not stop before she affects me .....I need advise on this next issue when she goes out with her female friends to bars n such ..im at home counting minute by minute feels like eternity for her to return. I have tough of disappearing from this family even my kids that way she can answer them why I left also I want her to Pay for this by me disappearing from my kids for years so she can tell them I left cause of her life


If you have to ask that question, the answer is obvious.
If you have to ask whether or not you are allowed to have the power, you don’t have the power.

Are you really this dense or are you just taking everyone for a ride?

Clearly you have no power in your marriage whatsoever. Your wife has all the power and she has zero respect for you.

And the only response to the above conversation is:
“No wife. I will not share my wife, and you do NOT have my permission to see any other men in any way.
If you choose to engage with other men in any way, that will be cheating on me and our family, and the consequence of that betrayal will be an immediate divorce. This matter is not open for negotiation.”

If you can’t say that, and enforce it, than you are just as much the problem as she is.

Why can’t you say that?
Why can’t you enforce the most basic expectations in your marriage?


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

caifan80 said:


> I told her yesterday just to challenge her please guys help ..I told her let's say you started dating a guy and you been with him weeks months Do I have the power to tell you stop seeing that guy ? Cause we initially agree that we don't care about anyone else only us 2 ..her answer I think that will be my decision who I stop or continue seeing ?? I also told her what will happen if I woke up tomorrow n tell you I don't want to move forward with any of this ..her answer maybe in the future after a little bit 0f fun I mean if I see that it's affecting you then I stop ✋️..WTF ?? In my mind is why does she want to not stop before she affects me .....I need advise on this next issue when she goes out with her female friends to bars n such ..im at home counting minute by minute feels like eternity for her to return. I have tough of disappearing from this family even my kids that way she can answer them why I left also I want her to Pay for this by me disappearing from my kids for years so she can tell them I left cause of her life


Just find a good solicitor and have her served.
Tell them to send the meanest process server they have access to.
The proper paperwork can be quite the attention getter.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Hahahaha! Tell her she's got it right and how many guys are going to want a middle aged, single mom who can't keep her damn legs closed.
> 
> Serve her up mate.


She’ll get plenty of men happy to **** her and use her for sex, they just won’t keep her for anything more.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Buy her a horse …… 😳


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DudeInProgress said:


> She’ll get plenty of men happy to **** her and use her for sex, they just won’t keep her for anything more.


Logistics get interesting when she has to take care of everything herself and has the kids in the house.

I doubt she'd have really great success at becoming a bike.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Gregory Chaucery said:


> So you were serious when you equated men's only clubs with Proud Boys?
> That men are so inherently evil that, when left to themselves, that they will be terrorists and kill everybody?
> I assumed better of your words.


Um, If your first thought when someone mentions the proud boys is “evil terrorist group“ you’ve been watching way too much CNN/CBC dude. 
Not part of the group, but just saying…


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@caifan80 

I merged your two accounts. Please stick to just one account.


----------

